# Lowland Gorillas



## AZ Jim (Sep 21, 2017)

What beautiful and gentle friends they are...


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Wow!  That was beautiful.....thanks Jim.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 21, 2017)

Interesting...thanks!


----------



## jujube (Sep 21, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks Jim.

I'd like to have one as a pet.

We could wrestle on the living room floor and  he/she  could open pickle  jars for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for posting that Jim, it was really touching at the end, I'm surprised they are so gentle...I bet their good judges of character.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## 911 (Oct 7, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Thanks Jim.
> 
> I'd like to have one as a pet.
> 
> We could wrestle on the living room floor and  he/she  could open pickle  jars for me.



That's funny.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 7, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------

